# Don't be bored :D



## necropanda (May 17, 2009)

Today I just realised I am never bored. I don't know how anyone can be bored with life, there are so many things to do in such little time!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

What do you do to not be bored? I would like to never be bored too


----------



## mathman (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't think anyone is ever bored of life, just bored of specific things.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I agree, there are plenty of things to do. I only seem to get bored when I depend on tv or the internet to provide my entertainment.



> What do you do to not be bored? I would like to never be bored too


It depends on what you like. I mostly do things in the outdoors


----------



## noRby (May 28, 2009)

Lack of energy and movtivation creates boredom. Google's helped people not to be bored.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

noRby said:


> Lack of energy and movtivation creates boredom. Google's helped people not to be bored.


and don't forget youtube


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

What a great attitude!


----------



## ian8k2014 (May 26, 2009)

necropanda said:


> Today I just realised I am never bored. I don't know how anyone can be bored with life, there are so many things to do in such little time!


im always bored :roll and i hate it lol


----------



## necropanda (May 17, 2009)

My dad told me theres no such thing as a boring subject, just boring people


----------



## giggles (Apr 30, 2009)

ya ur so rite!!


----------



## catbuddy (Jun 3, 2009)

aww thats cute! =D


----------

